# Sticky  Using iTrader successfully.....



## PJS

...in only 3 steps!

Step 1

Step 2

Step 3


----------



## VIPER

Excellent Phil - cheers for that :thumb: I've made this a sticky as well seeing as people seem to be still having problems which could be simply attributed to user error?


----------



## -tom-

i am still having the same issues even with following this guide dw chief was looking in to this even accessed my account and had no joy????


----------



## *Das*

Thats it now. Nice one PJS


----------



## M4hood

cheers!!


----------



## scoobymad

cheers thank you


----------



## piemp

I don't have the link in step 2. Would like to get feedback


----------



## VW STEVE.

Could this be made into a Sticky or a quick link please?.


----------



## Natalie

The links to the steps aren't working.


----------



## Damon

Same here links not working.


----------



## rtjc

That was posted over 2 years ago and the links haven't been working for a long time now. It's easy to do but can be problematic regarding the thread url showing as invalid allot of the time. Easiest way to leave feedback is to click the iTrader score number on the users info to your left:

<-----------------------------

And simply follow the instructions :thumb:


----------



## B0DSKI

Agree with the above. Although no bugger seems to leave feedback when I do


----------



## Tsubodai

B0DSKI said:


> Agree with the above. Although no bugger seems to leave feedback when I do


Same here.
Think I should have 4 or 5 now, and have left feedback for all trades but only one has reciprocated.


----------



## rtjc

I'm afraid i echo the same, I've sold more on here than my iTrader shows, and i've also left some for the 'buyers' when i sell and not had any in return.


----------



## VW STEVE.

Shame we can't have a tab along the top page?. People might be tempted to leave feedback if it was easier to find?. Just my thoughts.


----------



## PJS

Links fixed since Evernote, after they took over Skitch, became the worst POS to use.


----------



## Clyde

Thats great. Didn't realise you could leave feedback for buyers too.


----------



## stonejedi

i think some moderators should practice what they preach and im not talking about you PJS.


----------



## Demetrios72

Nice one mate :thumb:


----------



## streaky

lost me at copyi url but then I am special when it comes to computing


----------



## great gonzo

It needs to be made a lot easier to leave feed back. 
Gonz.


----------



## PJS

streaky said:


> lost me at copyi url but then I am special when it comes to computing


Step 1 is the thread in which the swap or sale took place.
Click on the DW icon beside where it says http://......
That, in most browsers, highlights the whole of the URL needed to tell a browser where and what to show.
So, all highlighted, select copy from the right click contextual menu or Control C (Command C for OS X users), or press and hold on the URL (web address) on a tablet to bring up the Copy option.

Next, select the seller's/swapper's iTrader link, as indicated, and that will bring the window in Step 2 up.

Follow that to display Step 3's window, and when you've pasted the URL, and filled in the other fields, you can click on Save/Apply or whatever is offered.

That's as difficult as it gets.


----------



## tosh

ITrader isn’t working at the moment; is this being worked on, or shall we assume it’s broken forever?


----------

